# Star Wars Clone Wars series



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't see a topic of this so I thought I should make one.

I would like to talk about the clone wars series in here. I think people would like to talk about it?

Also there are comics on the official site that explain what happens before each episode.

here is the link for the comics:


2/13/09 Blue Shadow Virus
2/13/09 Mystery Of A Thousand Moons

Every Friday at 9:00 P.M. (Est) is a new episode and it repeats at 10:30 P.M. (Est.) and at 8:30 p.m. (est) is last weeks episode. then the new episode is repeated on sundays at 9:30 p.m. (est) and wednesdays at 7:30 p.m. (est)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 8, 2008)

the old one or the CGI ??


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 8, 2008)

well we can talk about both but I mostly meant the new one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 8, 2008)

I enjoyed the film and Im looking for this series

the old one was good too


----------



## Koi (Oct 8, 2008)

I liked what I saw so far.

Although I did have an issue with the second episode (With Plo and his buddies).  If he was really dead, wouldn't they have felt his absence within the force?  Their looking for him was totally justified.

Either way, they were both really fun episodes.  Seeing Yoda in action kicks ass.  And I'm looking forward to seeing Grevious-centric episodes. (:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2008)

_I'd watch but i work when it's on, does anyone know if it airs like in the early morning the next day?_


----------



## Koi (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think it does.  I do know it was on this past Sunday, though.  So Sunday might be the replay day.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2008)

_What time?_


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2008)

I watched both episodes last week.

I'm not a big Star Wars fan or anything.  But I decided to watch because of the existence of Ahsoka.  Anakin with an apprentice...it's a very intriguing concept.  She might just be a character destined to die, but I want to see where it leads.


----------



## Koi (Oct 9, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _What time?_


I _think_ it was on at eight?  I'm not totally sure, though.  But I'm pretty sure it was on at either eight or nine.



Rukia said:


> I watched both episodes last week.
> 
> I'm not a big Star Wars fan or anything.  But I decided to watch because of the existence of Ahsoka.  Anakin with an apprentice...it's a very intriguing concept.  She might just be a character destined to die, but I want to see where it leads.



Yeah, that's why I want to keep up with the series.  I genuinely _like_ Ahsoka.  And Anakin doesn't bother me so much in this series, which is a plus too.  But I like their relationship so far (aside from the cheesy playful banter) and I want to see them in action.

I'm kinda _hoping_ she somehow managed to escape Order 66?  But I dunno, that might just be wishful thinking, seeing as all the awesome Jedi got killed off (Fuck you, Lucas) and there just might not be room for her in canon.  But I'm hoping to see them around the series, too.  Watching Plo was already a treat, heh.  I'm crossing my fingers for Aayla Secura and Shaak Ti, though.  And I'm already excited for Kit Fisto in the next episode. :3


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 9, 2008)

I am enjoying the series, which according to Lucas is supposed to be a continuation of the 1st SW's animated shorts.

There are some segments of the SW fandom that hates the new series, but it's Lucas' baby and its canon now. Many are waiting for the live action SW's TV series, whenever that's supposed to happen.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have updated the first post to include times of when it is on and the most recent episode title.

I think it is cool that Jedi like Plo Koon and others get more screen time so we will actually know more about them


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, up until now, I didn't think Plo could talk.

But I'm a huge Star Wars fan.  And being a fan, I accept everything with open arms.  So, this is really exciting for me.

But I will admit, the droids are annoying.  I get that they're trying to lead into Episode III where they have more personality, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought the first 2 episodes were great. For anyone that liked the movie they will like this. Also the series is much better than the movie so even the doubters should give it a chance. 

It will also be posted on Cartoon network.com and Starwars.com a week after the episodes air. All the episodes are available on itunes. 

The droid humor may be a bit much for some but in some ways they use it really well. Like the part where the droids are joking around and humming while cutting open life pods made me crack up.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 10, 2008)

omg I just actually watched the first 2 episodes and they were awesome. Yoda was pwning droids and he was funny and so were the droids. I liked Yoda's speach to the clone troopers on how they are all different. and then the episode with Plo Koon was cool. He kicked those droids asses even though they were in the life pod. he can breath in space I think. and Grievous was cool. oh and in the first episode I liked how Yoda just like pwned Asajj Ventress without really doing much to her. I can't wait till the next episode.

also I have added the link to the comics of what happens before each episode to the first post.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't wait for the new episode tonight!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 10, 2008)

Both Star Wars Clone Wars are great,Clone Wars 2D make Grievous a awesome character,Clone Wars 3D has awesome action with Yoda


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2008)

lol, the narrations suck.  They sound similar to the promo's from Starship Troopers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2008)

thats the point


----------



## Koi (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol I can't get over Professor Utonium!

Anyway, anyone see that add about next week?  Does that just, like.. signal the end of the arc or something?  I don't get what they meant.  Cause I know it's not the end of the series.. by far.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2008)

A pretty coolio show imo .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2008)

It's alright.  It's really geared towards little kids.  Like usual, Lucas is shitting on his original fans.

Padme's design is horrible.  She looks a lot uglier than Natalie Portman at least.  

Obi-wan, Padme, Dooku, and Yoda all seem like minor characters.  It looks like Anakin and Ahsoka are the two primary characters.  Anakin irritated me during this most recent episode.  He was a douchebag just like usual.  Ahsoka had to play the role of Jiminy Cricket during this episode.  If she hadn't been around...he definitely would have made the wrong choice.  Tragic death really seems inevitable for her...


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2008)

ddl to the episodes?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2008)

Hven't seen this yet. Tell me, is there any Mace Windu pwnage?


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2008)

Grevious seems like the true villain . 

At least my favorite jedi Plo Koon is getting screen time .


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 13, 2008)

this episode was good. Anakin lost a lot of his men during that battle. though the way that they destroyed the Ion Cannon to me was kind of easy but meh. and also I like Ahsoka I think she is cool.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 13, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Hven't seen this yet. Tell me, is there any Mace Windu pwnage?



Not yet, but I have a feeling there will be.

And I doubt that Obi-Wan is a minor character.  He's going to eventually fight Grievous.

We have a long way to go from here.  I believe the show is set for 100 episodes.

The last episode was fantastic.  The nebula scene had to be my favorite.  And it's great to see where the Y-Wings originated.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

^hes fighting greivous in the next ep 
YEEEEEAH BOOOOOOIIIEEEEE
padme is also being intro'd to the series


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 14, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> padme is also being intro'd to the series



I don't know if that's a good thing.  I get they're trying to make her look useful, but she's turning into a damsel in distress kinda gal.


----------



## JosefJoestar (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm the new series? I'm not too keen, but the old by Tartakovsky was awesome.


----------



## Milly (Oct 16, 2008)

Obi-Wan vs Grevious is gonna be so fucking dope, I hate how Lucas is making Anakin too ambitious which badly reveals the reason he switched to the dark side.
Ahsoka is pretty cool in my book, but her tragic death seems very inevitable by making her take the fall for Anakin's mistakes and having a deep connection with Anakin.

This show is definitely a must for hardcore SW fans of all ages.


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2008)

My brother said that one of the ship thingies blew up and fell in space. Series sounds dumb.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> My brother said that one of the ship thingies blew up and fell in space. Series sounds dumb.



:B  Gurhur

I'm ready for tomorrow night's episode, even though it's gonna be Padme-heavy.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 17, 2008)

I want to see Ki Adi Mudi . lol  .


----------



## Koi (Oct 17, 2008)

I still wanna see Kit Fisto. D:  He was in the preview for last week's episode and then wasn't actually in it.  Meh.  Maybe this week.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2008)

Saw the new episode.

What's the deal with the droids in this series.  They have been ridiculous...seriously, it's lke 99% comic relief with them.

Padme is as bad a character in the cartoon as she was in the movies.  lol, it's painful to watch her.

What's the point of Obi-Wan Kenobi in this episode?  I thought this show was going to focus on Anakin and Ahsoka?  Ahsoka could have gone on this rescue mission with her just as easily.

Wow.  It was surprising to see that little dispute between Dooku and Grievous at the end of the episode.

Next week looks boring.  Clones vs. droids.  No signs of any jedi involvement.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 17, 2008)

This week was epic IMO. All the things people complain about are the things I love. Stupid Droid humor cracks me up every single time. Also I assumed Ahsoka sucks too much as a jedi to go on a rescue mission into enemy territory. I mean with Plo Koon, Obi-Wan and Anakin there why would you need Ahsoka at all. 

Next episode looks sweet though. It is called the Clone Wars and not the Jedi Wars for a reason. One episode of only clones is not that bad when every other episode focuses on the Jedi.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2008)

i loved the EP I & II references hehe

and i don't get why every ones bitching about the droids their funny


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Koi said:


> I still wanna see Kit Fisto. D:  He was in the preview for last week's episode and then wasn't actually in it.  Meh.  Maybe this week.



Me too                      .


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm glad this 3 episode run is over. I was getting bored with it. Seems like the next episode will be a good change of pace.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 18, 2008)

Koi said:


> I still wanna see Kit Fisto. D:  He was in the preview for last week's episode and then wasn't actually in it.  Meh.  Maybe this week.





Ryuk said:


> Me too                      .



Kit Fisto shows up in Episode 6. CW may not show on Halloween though so it may still be 3 weeks until we see that episode.


----------



## dwabn (Oct 18, 2008)

really liking the show.

the malevolence was a nice story arc, but im happy to see new stuff now, i definitely like the clone episodes.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 18, 2008)

well I didn't update the episode titles because I have been busy I will comment on this weeks episode shortly.


----------



## Bender (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought I could enjoy this series but damn it is so motherfucking painful to watch it's like eating a pinecone


----------



## Koi (Oct 19, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> Kit Fisto shows up in Episode 6. CW may not show on Halloween though so it may still be 3 weeks until we see that episode.



S'alright, so long as we see him eventually, heh.

I think next week's episode might be a pretty fun one, though.  I like seeing the Clonetroopers work together, honestly.  And for all having the same face, it interests me how they're able to make themselves 'unique.'


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 21, 2008)

this episode was pretty good. the droids didn't notice that their system thingy was changed and made them crash into the moon. and then grievous left and got pissed off and didn't answer dooku.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 21, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> this episode was pretty good. the droids didn't notice that their system thingy was changed and made them crash into the moon. and then grievous left and got pissed off and didn't answer dooku.



That explosion was lame.  But it is a kids' show, so whatever.

But I'm really happy that Obi-Wan's encounter with Grievous was so short... it makes their fight in Episode III much more climactic.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 23, 2008)

New ep tomorrow .


----------



## Koi (Oct 23, 2008)

I know, I'm so excited. xD


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 29, 2008)

the episode rookies was good I think. I like the new commando droids I think they were cool. and I like how the droids took over the base but then the clone guy (i forget his name) sacrificed himself and destroyed the base and then Grievous ran away.

Sadly though No episode this week cause of Halloween  Goosebumps is on all day on halloween. that sucks  so no episode for 2 weeks.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 29, 2008)

Rookies was a awesome episode , we got 2 Hells and a Clone Trooper got eaten by a giant worm


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought this episode was pretty good. R2 got lost and that guy lied to Anakin. and R3 is doing stupid things. I think he might be evil not sure hmmm?


----------



## Koi (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, R3 is kind of a douche. :\ It was nice to see Grevious, though, even briefly.  I'm expecting big things from him.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmm this was a good episode. I knew R3 was evil. The fight between R2 and R3 was funny lol. and the fight with Ahsoka and Grievous was good. and Anakin got R2 back.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 27, 2008)

well I liked the Jar Jar episode. I thought it was good. and how he saved them with that slug like creature. I thought that was pretty good. and it was funny how they thought he was a jedi.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 9, 2008)

well I liked this episode. It had Luminara Unduli and Ahsoka and they fought Asajj Ventress. that was a cool fight I think.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't been keeping up with the series.  Rookies was the last episode I saw.

If I get enough money in iTunes gift cards, I'm definitely buying the season pass.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 17, 2008)

I liked the episode with Kit Fisto. His fight with Grievous was short though and his apprentice died. and Count Dooku is a douchebag.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 12, 2009)

I liked these 2 episodes with Count Dooku and Obi wan and Anakin. it was funny that pirates caught dooku but the jedi couldn't lol. and then Jar Jar is the reason that they escaped. lol


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked this episode with Aalya (not sure if thats how you spell it). but I thought that it had a lot of action in at. well at the start anyway. and anakin got knocked out for a while.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 19, 2009)

this show is the best. they decapitated people and stabbed ppl through the back/chest wthout even censoring it at all.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good lord... the battle at the beginning of the last episode was so full of win.

Then they ruined it with Irish monkeys.


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 19, 2009)

Why put Aayla with her dumb french accent and ample cleavage. I liked the latest episode alot and the opening battle was amazing but IT SHOULD'VE BEEN SHAAK TI! 

If Shaak doesn't get 1 or 2 episodes by the end of the season or next season I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 19, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Why put Aayla with her dumb french accent and ample cleavage. I liked the latest episode alot and the opening battle was amazing but IT SHOULD'VE BEEN SHAAK TI!
> 
> If Shaak doesn't get 1 or 2 episodes by the end of the season or next season I'm going to be pissed.



Shaak Ti got plenty of face time in The Force Unleashed.

I hate her story though.  First she dies on Grievous' ship at the beginning of III, then she dies in the temple in the middle of III, and now she's taking refuge on Falucia.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 25, 2009)

I liked this episode I thought it was cool. that new weapon seemed awesome. and what is wrong with Aayla. She is just as good as Shaak Ti. and may be hotter too lol. maybe.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought these past 2 episodes were good. that blue guy was a douchebag. and I do kind of agree with the clone that betrayed them but idk. I guess the clones though do want to do that I mean it is for the greater good right?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 10, 2009)

Dude, did any of you seen the Ryloth Trilogy Trailer?

*MACE FUCKING WINDU*.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2009)

FUCK I haven't been watching lately.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 11, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Good lord... the battle at the beginning of the last episode was so full of win.
> *
> Then they ruined it with Irish monkeys.*



i was lol'ing for like 10 minutes when i saw them


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought these 2 episodes were good. I hated that doctor guy he was a bastard. and the laser thing was cool. Ahsoka almost died from that virus.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 17, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Dude, did any of you seen the Ryloth Trilogy Trailer?
> 
> *MACE FUCKING WINDU*.



I must've missed it.



orochimarusama21 said:


> I thought these 2 episodes were good. I hated that doctor guy he was a bastard. and the laser thing was cool. Ahsoka almost died from that virus.



Thanks, Cap'n Obvious.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 18, 2009)

I haven't seen any of these as I was less than impressed with the recent animated feature movie.  However, I was really impressed when I walked through the living room and saw: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Two ships come out of hyperspace to ambush a cruiser Yoda was on.  The scene was really well done.  They came out and were all about the business of trying to blow the hell out of that ship.  I might have to watch a few of these.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 2, 2009)

i thought this episode was good. Ahsoka fucked up and then Anakin still believed in her. so she was able to do the mission. but not much action this week. (at least i dont think there was)


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 30, 2009)

i thought these episodes have been good. Cad Bane is an dumb. i dont like him. I want him to get beat lol.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 31, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> i thought these episodes have been good. Cad Bane is an dumb. i dont like him. I want him to get beat lol.



Cade Bane is the coolest bounty hunter since IG-88.

I got to go to a presentation by Lucasfilm last night.  They said the stuff from Season 1 is about a year old, and that they've gotten MUCH better at what they do in Singapore.  So, it looks like Season 2 and everything after is gonna be twice as awesome!  I'm pumped.


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy shit season 3 looks even better than season 2 was! They have stepped up the design and level of detail as well.
So many little things to catch in the trailer too, like the new Clone Trooper/Storm Trooper armour 

Edit: Realised this was the old thread  I hate the search function so much.


----------

